# Why people block ads...



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Normally I dispose of all ads on web sites I visit regularly. Well, not really; that's a big effort. But if it's ridiculously oversized compared to the rest of the page of the site, or blinks, slides, or makes noise, even once, it goes bye bye.

Though at the moment I'm sort of playing with Google Chrome, which doesn't let me do that right now. Which is really the only reason I'm even making this post because otherwise I'd have just made it go bye bye and not said another word about it. 

But I'm just about ready to go back to Firefox for certain sites like this one... And this is why:

This icon appeared on pages here recently:










It's on the same row, in the same table, as this icon which has been around for a while:










Notice anything about them? They're not exactly the same height, are they? It's bad enough that space has always mostly been wasted with just one ad sitting there, but at least it was pretty short. Now the vertical space used for this stuff has tripled.

Couldn't you have either found a way to use the same height graphic as the ad for "The Best of TCF" graphic, or found a better place for either or both so an entire row doesn't have to be dedicated to stuff like that. Or dare I suggest putting it at the bottom of the page, instead?


----------



## dkaz (Aug 30, 2007)

hi doug,

"Best of TCF" is not an ad - it's just been placed (for better or worse) next to the leaderboard (that most see, but you don't)

I'll take it out for "TC Club" members tomorrow


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Bad terminology usage on my part; I didn't mean to deride because it was an ad, I was deriding it because it was oversized and caused the whole block to triple in height.  Had it simply been the same height as the ad I wouldn't have minded it being there at all. It's just a matter of screen real estate up top expanding unnecessarily.


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

dkaz said:


> hi doug,
> 
> "Best of TCF" is not an ad - it's just been placed (for better or worse) next to the leaderboard (that most see, but you don't)
> 
> I'll take it out for "TC Club" members tomorrow


Why is the 9th tee and DVR Upgrade ad's still in for TC Club members?

I thought TC Club was ad free?


----------



## MeStinkBAD (Jul 16, 2003)

dswallow said:


> Bad terminology usage on my part; I didn't mean to deride because it was an ad, I was deriding it because it was oversized and caused the whole block to triple in height.  Had it simply been the same height as the ad I wouldn't have minded it being there at all. It's just a matter of screen real estate up top expanding unnecessarily.


The ads have a limited height of 60 pixels. And they're provided by Google which has some strict limitations on both file size and dimension size.

What size monitor you have?


----------

